# Dealer Service Issues on 6MT Shift Noise



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't think you are being picky. I would be concerned with new clunk sounds as well. I would find D3 that has diesel Cruze experience. that may take some time though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Problem 3 sounds like a failing dual mass flywheel, which seems all too common.

DMF failure could explain 1 and 2 also.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

DMF failure was my thoughts too. Finding the right dealer service dept with experience will be the key. Not sure how to do that in the St. Louis Metro? July 2020 with the miles I drive will put me outta the powertrain warranty. I'm hoping it gets worse, enough to be obvious and not subtle. But also not leave me stranded before then.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I wonder if there's a way to make a DMF failure more obvious.
For instance, if you take Jan and Dean's advice to burn up that quarter mile...(yes, I'm old)


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

OK, I think this has been resolved. Short story: bad axle half shaft!!

After striking out with the convenient to me dealers I dropped an email to the original dealer I purchased from. I asked them about what if any dealer they would recommend to look at this unicorn diesel manual tranny. There suggestions was themselves, Roger Jennings Inc. in Hillsboro, IL | Your Greenville, Springfield, and Litchfield, IL Buick and Chevrolet Dealer Alternative the only one they would trust. So even though about 2.5hrs from home I talked with the service manager, setup a mechanic ride along.

The vibration had been slowly getting worse and I was now at 45K. 3 min drive, 1st hill, little torque, guy was like oh yeah feels like a half shaft bearing. Prior to this I'd been thinking flywheel. So we head back to the dealer. They racked it, rotated the tires, checked the axle, took it for a ride with a "pico" vibration tester, and I was there about 3hrs. Likely conclusion was an axle shaft, but they'd plan to keep the car a few days just to be sure. They would order parts and I went home. Few days later, parts came in, and they called to arrange a loaner that I was to keep until the car was fixed. My work is about half way between home and the dealer, so they had their driver bring the loaner to me and we traded out. They kept the car a couple days, supposedly the inner bearing fell out when they pulled the axle shaft. Replaced it and no more vibe. Rinse/Repeat on returning my car, their driver came to my work an hour plus from them. RogerJennings in Hillsboro, IL has EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!


----------

